# Rumours of Apple buying Disney.



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2022)

Normally it is Disney buying other things (Marvel, Fox parts, Star Wars) however today some are speculating over whether Disney might be being sold to Apple.

General background. Disney's former CEO was replaced a couple of years back but now said replacement is kicked out and the original guy back in for a fixed two years. For those a fan of corporate backstabbing it is apparently better than any game of thrones series you care to contemplate in this but eh. How he is regarded varies; most films taking years to complete meaning most of what Disney put out this last couple of years was started under his watch, see also Disney stock price or today it is under 100 US dollars a share where in 2021 is was nipping at 200 USD ( https://www.marketwatch.com/investing/stock/dis ). Quality of films, much less relative to the cost of acquisition, is also debatable during that with few also looking to the future here either (the Marvel train having run out of steam, Star Wars is basically dead and Fox... has anybody cared about the Simpsons in decades now?). Others consider him one of the great men of modern Hollywood. A 2 year tenure would be the sort of thing designed to oversee a sale though rather than going for the long term.


https://www.thewrap.com/bob-iger-sell-disney-apple-power-move/
Video covering things


What then would Disney being bought by Apple mean for you? Apple are a massive company with a lot of cash on hand so even during a recession/depression that are heading into they can do a lot without having to do expensive finance. They have made efforts to enter the streaming space (having once owned the music market with itunes) but their Apple TV offerings have been largely ignored (wikipedia I know but for the sake of a list https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Apple_TV+_original_programming , from where I sit the only thing to generate even the slightest buzz was the Isaac Asimov inspired Foundation based off the book series of the same name though loosely to say the least. We contemplated what Disney might own in https://gbatemp.net/threads/us-sena...-copyright-to-56-years-for-mega-corps.612545/ but suffice it to say it is a lot of very well regarded works). Disney are also somewhat floundering with their Disney+ service running on a money pile and their cable TV offerings dying off with the generation on its way out now (cord cutting having begun in the early 2000s which means most under say 40 today don't have it and that number creeps up considerably).
Together they might represent a real competitor to netflix, amazon and whatever remains of the US cable market players (paramount+ is not doing so well either, and Warner Bros/Discovery are also rather hard hit). It would likely also see Apple in the theme park business which is an interesting one.

More background, few years old now but fun never the less


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 23, 2022)

Is that even possible? I mean we're talking about a giant multinational media conglomerate..


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Is that even possible? I mean we're talking about a giant multinational media conglomerate..


more than 170 billion on market cap, and to acquire a company takes much much more than the market cap. Also, anti-trust agencies will hit hard. The hypothetical fusion of iTunes and Disney+ alone would be a nightmare to get approved, and Apple and Disney got waaaaaaaaay bigger products than those.

Just look the Activision and Microsoft deal as an example, it is already being a nightmare to approve, and those are not nearly close to being leaders on Video Game Market. At best they are just the 3th and the 4th companies in the video game market. Disney and Apple are both leaders on their shit, it will be thought.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2022)

I don't know the letter of the law there, and the US' SEC and FTC that are variously supposed to oversee monopolies, mergers and the like is generally seen as being in a coma anyway (look at all we have seen the last 15 years and how little they did to stop anything).

Apple don't have a great foothold right now in films and TV and there would still be several other companies with massive footprints in both the creation and distribution of things. That also says nothing of Apple themselves breaking up Disney and spinning off the remains of the parks and TV into their own standalone companies in a bid to make it effectively smaller.
To that end this would be closer to a buyout from an investment firm (US based as well in case that matters vs the fun some Arabs or the Chinese buying up Disney would cause) than a merger of similar businesses from where I sit.

It would be a massive deal but it is not completely ridiculous to contemplate.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 23, 2022)

@FAST6191 That safeguard against foreign company buying important things inside your country is something you expect every government to do, every government but the US and UK ones, for whatever reason.

I agree it is not impossible, it even makes more sense than the Twitter deal for example, but it will be a very problematic acquisition. It would be take a decade or so to fully realize this.


----------



## Mariposa (Nov 23, 2022)

please don't, it sounds like a terrible idea tbh


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 23, 2022)

It'll certainly get a hell of a lot more worse if they do, that's for sure..


----------



## cearp (Nov 25, 2022)

= Apple will own 'The Simpsons', ha!


----------



## smf (Nov 25, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> breaking up Disney and spinning off the remains of the parks and TV into their own standalone companies in a bid to make it effectively smaller.


The parks make no sense unless they are owned by Disney.

Disney don't make movies, they make adverts for toys and theme parks.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 25, 2022)

smf said:


> The parks make no sense unless they are owned by Disney.
> 
> Disney don't make movies, they make adverts for toys and theme parks.


There are some sublicensed parks for IP in general and while it would be a twist it is not so mind boggling from where I sit.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 27, 2022)

Well first of all Bob Chapek replaced Bob Iger. And you may not believe it,but according to Mark"Zuck"Zuckerberg'sFacebook/Meta voice actress Julie Brown has became Queen/CEO of Disneyland Paris(France).
So who knows maybe both Bob Chapek and Julie Brown could also own Epic Games within CCP and Tencent. Maybe they would do at least something withfor instance as an example Jazz Jackrabbit videogame/computer game series modern entertainment industry especially these days nowadays within Hollywood Film Industry.


----------



## TomSwitch (Nov 27, 2022)

Apple buying Disney is kind of lame. Can't really expect any thing good to come out of it other than perhaps buy iPhone get free Disney+ if you were not a subscriber before.

However if Apple buy Nintendo then WOW. Kick ass Nintendo HW for a change. Just imagine Nintendo leading the other console makers by a few year in HW capabilities!

Also perhaps iPhone software release that is super stable, Nintendo stable.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 27, 2022)

Here's a proof. Unlike in my fanmade,unofficial roleplay(nothing related to fanfictions that it might Tress MacNeille or even Kath Soucie instead of Julie Brown). But however anyway it's still great.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 27, 2022)

The real question is, who's going to be the next pope; that's what's REALLY being asked here. Who is going to be in control of our programming and conditioning, who is going to bring us to embrace the strange new future they've in mind for us all?

"There are television sets in every home, every restaurant, every hotel room, every shopping mall-now they’re even small enough to carry in your pocket like electronic rosaries. It is an unquestioned part of everyday life. Kneeling before the cathode ray God, with our TV Guide concordance in hand, we maintain the illusion of choice by flipping channels (chapters and verses). It doesn’t matter what is flashing on the screen-all that’s important is that the TV stays on." - Anton Lavey


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 27, 2022)

Well, Disney can't get any worse than they already are.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 27, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2022



EldritchPenumbra said:


> The real question is, who's going to be the next pope; that's what's REALLY being asked here. Who is going to be in control of our programming and conditioning, who is going to bring us to embrace the strange new future they've in mind for us all?
> 
> "There are television sets in every home, every restaurant, every hotel room, every shopping mall-now they’re even small enough to carry in your pocket like electronic rosaries. It is an unquestioned part of everyday life. Kneeling before the cathode ray God, with our TV Guide concordance in hand, we maintain the illusion of choice by flipping channels (chapters and verses). It doesn’t matter what is flashing on the screen-all that’s important is that the TV stays on." - Anton Lavey


Except those modern electric rosaries by reinterpreting his words are not giving mythical ancient super powers of lightning with electricity unlike classic rosaries like in Star Wars Original and Prequel Trilogies Sagas Emperor Darth Sidious.


----------



## Ricetomeetyou (Nov 30, 2022)

Apple can't even play nice with Android phones when it comes to messaging. I could only imagine the BS they would do to make apple phones work better with Disney+ over android phones.


----------



## TomSwitch (Nov 30, 2022)

Ricetomeetyou said:


> Apple can't even play nice with Android phones when it comes to messaging. I could only imagine the BS they would do to make apple phones work better with Disney+ over android phones.


Isn't apple music better on Android phone? You get to use more advance codec for you headset. Ha Ha Ha.

Very sad for iPhone users, can only have the low quality wireless music.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 30, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> Isn't apple music better on Android phone? You get to use more advance codec for you headset. Ha Ha Ha.
> 
> Very sad for iPhone users, can only have the low quality wireless music.


Why'd you even use an Apple app to play music, just use an Android dedicated media player for it.

Apple loves to restrict everything they can. If they could sell its customers a brick for $1000, you bet your ass they would.


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 30, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Why'd you even use an Apple app to play music, just use an Android dedicated media player for it.
> 
> Apple loves to restrict everything they can. If they could sell its customers a brick for $1000, you bet your ass they would.



Apple Music subscribers.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 30, 2022)

tech3475 said:


> Apple Music subscribers.


Fair enough.

I personally prefer the Simple Radio app for my favorite radio station, YouTube Music (Vanced), and Spotify.


----------



## TomSwitch (Nov 30, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Why'd you even use an Apple app to play music, just use an Android dedicated media player for it.
> 
> Apple loves to restrict everything they can. If they could sell its customers a brick for $1000, you bet your ass they would.


Lossless music from Apple is not bad, their selection is decent and their price is good. Not much to not like about Apple music other than no lossless on Sonos ( actually it is deal breaker for me, but you were talking about android phone )


----------



## DarkainX (Nov 30, 2022)

after the merge:
We are proud to present to you, the new Mickey Mouse, which has a big screen, a camera, a MM1 processor, and DisneyOSX 1.0 ! now available at an even bigger price then before!


----------



## TomSwitch (Nov 30, 2022)

DarkainX said:


> after the merge:
> We are proud to present to you, the new Mickey Mouse, which has a big screen, a camera, a MM1 processor, and DisneyOSX 1.0 ! now available at an even bigger price then before!


I think actually Apple is going to reduce the price of Disney+ enough for world domination and until that happens it will stay low to kill the competitors.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 30, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> I think actually Apple is going to reduce the price of Disney+ enough for world domination and until that happens it will stay low to kill the competitors.


World domination. lol

All these streaming services are beginning to feel worse than Cable TV. Just too friggin' many!


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse: Oh boy! Anton Lavey he was such millenial-ified baby boomer. Haha! G-Man: Prepare for unforseen consequences.


----------



## DarkainX (Nov 30, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> I think actually Apple is going to reduce the price of Disney+ enough for world domination and until that happens it will stay low to kill the competitors.


and then they will secretly implement updates that will brainwash us and make us buy expensive accessoires to get access to Appleisney+


----------



## TomSwitch (Dec 1, 2022)

DarkainX said:


> and then they will secretly implement updates that will brainwash us and make us buy expensive accessoires to get access to Appleisney+


Anyone with a Apple ID that has not been associated with Disney+ will probably get some offer and if they buy anything new then it is for sure

	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2022

Apple has been extremely weak(for Apple) when it comes to TV. Not enough resolve perhaps. Buying Disney spell doom for the people who has been trying at Apple. But the pressure is then on Tim Cook.


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 2, 2022)

Well at least speaking of what if scenario I’m gonna visit Disneyland Paris myself in Europe then maybe at least official Gadget Hackwrench official female cosplayer would be able to fix my own iPhone XS in case of if it might be malfunctioning.


----------



## TomSwitch (Dec 2, 2022)

Instead of Genius Bar you now can have Goofy bar. How cool is that?

And everyone will have Micky mouse ears in an Apple Store

Instead of a Apple sticker you get a Mickey Mouse sticker

How about Mickey Mouse reporting how people love the Mickey Watch and how it saved their lives

I can’t wait to queue up for the mPhone, buy the next mPad and Mac already has the letter M so let's go buy one now

And now we know why Apple M chip has the letter M it’s either Mickey Mouse or Magic Kingdom


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 2, 2022)

anti monopoly laws are real.


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 9, 2022)

That’s my own another voice impression of Mickey Mouse.


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 10, 2022)

That’s of how I might look like speaking of what if I was descendant of Walter Disney(he was a founder)(I guess Bob Iger Strikes Back after replacing Bob Chapek as former CEO of Disney)as King of Disneyland Paris within Julie Brown,Kath Soucie,Tress MacNeille.


----------

